

FCC refuses to delay net neutrality rules - pyabo
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2920171/technology-law-regulation/fcc-refuses-to-delay-net-neutrality-rules.html

======
a3n
"The net neutrality rules will hinder deployment of broadband, the group
added."

No problem. Local governments and utilities will be happy to step in and
deploy broadband. In this area, local governments and utilities appear to be
cheaper and more nimble than commercial broadband providers.

